# Stowa VS Nomos



## FineTime

Just curious what the opionions are out here on Stowa VS Nomos brand. Stowa Antea has very similiar style to Nomos - and I am debating. The mesh band on the Stowa really dresses the watch up in my opion and has me leaning that way. But interested in comments on the brands and the movements - any thoughts?


----------



## gr8adv

Google is your friend. The search tool will fill ur cup as well.


----------



## CM HUNTER

FineTime said:


> Just curious what the opionions are out here on Stowa VS Nomos brand. Stowa Antea has very similiar style to Nomos - and I am debating. The mesh band on the Stowa really dresses the watch up in my opion and has me leaning that way. But interested in comments on the brands and the movements - any thoughts?


The Tangomat with its automatic movement, is an in-house movement (the hand-wind Tangente has a very modified 7001). The Tangomat with sapphire back currently goes for $3000.

The Antea KS (with a 7001, but not nearly as modified) is substantially less expensive. The Nomos will be more refined overall, but the Stowa's fit and finish is pretty top notch as well.

So, basically, I guess it comes down to just wanting this look in a high quality watch, or wanting this look in a high quality watch with an in-house movement. If you just wanted the Tangente which is $2020 with sapphire back, I would choose the Stowa for the same beautiful movement albeit less modified and $1320 cheaper.


----------



## flyingpicasso

CM HUNTER said:


> If you just wanted the Tangente which is $2020 with sapphire back, I would choose the Stowa for the same beautiful movement albeit less modified and $1320 cheaper.


Well the 7001 is similar, but not quite the "same beautiful movement" as the Nomos Alpha:


----------



## StufflerMike

flyingpicasso said:


> Well the 7001 is similar, but not quite the "same beautiful movement" as the Nomos Alpha


I have to admit, the Alpha is the more beautiful movement. I wonder why Nomos did not add a scre balance. This would realy be the icing on the cake.


----------



## mleok

Thanks for bringing this up, I too am trying to decide between the Nomos Tangente with sapphire caseback for $2020 vs. the Stowa Antea KS for $720.

Is there a discussion of the modifications that Nomos made to the Peseux 7001 movement to create their Alpha movement?


----------



## Rannug

I have a Nomos Orion and love it. I also considered a Tangente, but have to say i would have bought the Antea KS instead. If Stowa would make a model that is as close to the Orion as the Antea KS is to the Tangente i probably would have went Stowa as well.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Nomos leaves me cold. Stowa appeals to me mightily. Which one do you like better?


----------



## mleok

Rannug said:


> I have a Nomos Orion and love it. I also considered a Tangente, but have to say i would have bought the Antea KS instead. If Stowa would make a model that is as close to the Orion as the Antea KS is to the Tangente i probably would have went Stowa as well.


Okay, I decided to place an order for an Antea KS, which has a 6 month wait. I prefer the dial on the Antea as it has numerals for every hour, as opposed to alternating between numerals and a bar on the Tangente. One thing I couldn't wrap my mind around was the $270 that Nomos charges for the display caseback, which makes me wonder if the Alpha movement is finished differently depending on whether it is installed in a solid or display caseback model.


----------



## lethaltoes

Hi all. Just my 2 cents. I own both the stowa and nomos specifically the prodiver from stowa and tangente sport ludwig and zurich blaugold from the latter. Where the models between the 2 brands overlap I have to say I find the nomos designs to be more pure and it's not just the in house movement. Stowa has exemplary case work and finish and it does offer far greater variety of watch designs. And considering the price they are nothing short of an exceptional bargain. However having said that I do find that they lack that elusive quality in detail and design that distinguishes them from other brands. Just my 2 cents and like I said they are still exceptional value especially when prices in general seem to be spiralling upwards all the time.


----------



## Fantasio

I think not.



mleok said:


> which makes me wonder if the Alpha movement is finished differently depending on whether it is installed in a solid or display caseback model.


----------



## mleok

Fantasio said:


> I think not.


If not, doesn't the $270 price increase for a display caseback on a Tangente seem excessive to you?


----------



## zpyder

mleok said:


> If not, doesn't the $270 price increase for a display caseback on a Tangente seem excessive to you?


Supply and demand, I suspect a large proportion of people buying mechanical watches today probably do so as they want to see the movement. As such they will pay more for the privilege. I'm not sure I'd ever buy a mechanical without the ability to see the movement, I'd rather buy a quartz if that were the option.


----------



## igorRIJEKA

I own both of the brands (Stowa MOLE2 and Nomos Club Datum)....

1.Nomos is made in Germany (movement is made in Germany,case is made in Germany etc)
2.Stowa uses Swiss movement,case is not made in Germany etc
3.Nomos has in house movements with 3/4 plate,Stowa does not (and 3/4 plate is GERMAN THING!)
4.Nomos keeps better value if you want to sell it later
5.Stowa has history...
6.I sold my Nomos and kept Stowa :-d (I love my Stowa :-!)


----------



## Jörg Schauer

who tells you that the Nomos cases are Made in Germany and STOWA´s are not ?

Like I mentioned many times (more than 5 years ago) before, we are buying more than 80 % of our material in Germany or Europe and of course some parts from Far East or outside Europe.

We don´t tell which parts but please be you assured:

The STOWA case is* at least as good* as the Nomos case - and I never saw an official statement of Nomos or any other company where they buy their components. ;-)

But as I also wrote many, many times: The quality is the most important matter for STOWA, and also we are looking for sustainable more and more !

This sustainable process will influence STOWA in the next years in many steps, processes and watches !

We will come back from time to time to explain how and in which steps. 

best regard

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Fantasio

A bit, yes. Still excellent value for money in my opinion. Personally I think they should make all watches with display back.



mleok said:


> If not, doesn't the $270 price increase for a display caseback on a Tangente seem excessive to you?


----------



## zpyder

As an environmental scientist / ecologist I'll very much be interested in the sustainable practices employed by Stowa


----------



## flyingpicasso

Owning a Stowa Marine and Nomos Club I think each proves to be an exceptional value. I think Stowa's case is easily superior to that of the Club, and the dial, hands, and crown are equal. Nomos gets a price bump for the shell cordovan strap (worth it) and the crazy-accurate in-house movement adjusted to 6 positions (worth it). The added price for the Nomos display back is far higher than it needs to be, but I agree that it's a must to enjoy the beautiful finishing. I'm very happy with the price paid for each watch and the quality delivered by both excellent makers. 

Also, you've got to love the way Jörg communicates, clarifies, and educates about his watches. That kind of commitment and involvement speaks well of him and his brand. Well done, sir! :-!


----------



## MasterBlaster300

I can value the attributes of both companies. But given the good experience with Stowa so far I vouch for the fact that they are an excellent company with good products. They treat their customers right and Jorg does not mind having interaction on the forum! My Stowa Flieger has become my number one watch!

Just ordered an Antea KS! Can't wait! i did look at the Nomos tangente. I do admire the alpha movement and really like the look of the their watches. But another 270 for a sapphire back did seam excessive especially when money is a concern. 
For the same price I could order a Stowa KS and a Stowa MO with money to spare! And who is going to argue that the Stowa MO 6948 movement is not amazing to look at? Not to mention that proportionally Stowa watches do hold their value well.

B.


----------



## igorRIJEKA

Jörg Schauer said:


> who tells you that...
> 
> ...best regard
> 
> Jörg Schauer


I kept Stowa ;-)

Doesn't this tell you what I think about Stowa? 

PS.you should introduce a line or model that would be 100% Made in Germany and I bet you would sell them in a few days period :-!


----------



## StufflerMike

igorRIJEKA said:


> I kept Stowa ;-)
> 
> Doesn't this tell you what I think about Stowa?
> 
> PS.you should introduce a line or model that would be 100% Made in Germany and I bet you would sell them in a few days period :-!


Which then might cost 3000 - 5000 Euro, costs for developping an inhouse movement not included.


----------



## Lexus050470

stuffler said:


> Which then might cost 3000 - 5000 Euro, costs for developping an inhouse movement not included.


I definitely I prefer Stowa staying the way it has been


----------



## tomterrific

Nomos are a great way to "showroom" an Antea-style watch on your wrist  I did this before ordering mine and realized that I wanted the slimmer KS and not the 365 I had thought I wanted all along.

I've owned my KS for almost 2.5 years now, and I absolutely love it. One area I will note a difference is that the Nomos watches come with gorgeous shell cordovan straps.


----------



## Dismayed

I just ordered my first decent watch - a Stowa MO. The Stowas seem an incredible value for the money.


----------



## StufflerMike

Dismayed said:


> I just ordered my first decent watch - a Stowa MO. The Stowas seem an incredible value for the money.


Wisely chosen. Congrats.


----------

